# Music stored locally not showing up in any player.



## tedescop (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a Verizon Galaxy Nexus currently running AOKP nightly 8/29 and leankernel v4.3.0 exp1-230.
For the past 2 months no matter what rom I am using I have not been able to use Apollo, Google play music, doubletwist, etc.. to view any locally stored music.
The only thing it sees is 2 ringtone mp3's. I have completely unrooted went back to stock and re-rooted and flashed everything and still the same happens.

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

tedescop said:


> I have a Verizon Galaxy Nexus currently running AOKP nightly 8/29 and leankernel v4.3.0 exp1-230.
> For the past 2 months no matter what rom I am using I have not been able to use Apollo, Google play music, doubletwist, etc.. to view any locally stored music.
> The only thing it sees is 2 ringtone mp3's. I have completely unrooted went back to stock and re-rooted and flashed everything and still the same happens.
> 
> Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


Do you pictures show up in gallery? Do you use ROM manager?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WishRyder (Jun 8, 2011)

Make sure there aren't any .Nomedia files in those folders.

Edit: Rumor has it, .Nomedia doesn't affect ICS or JellyBean, but I'd check anyways.

Snet form my Glaxay Nuexs uisng Taaptlak 2


----------



## tedescop (Jan 18, 2012)

jova33 said:


> Make sure there aren't any .Nomedia files in those folders.
> 
> Edit: Rumor has it, .Nomedia doesn't affect ICS or JellyBean, but I'd check anyways.
> 
> Snet form my Glaxay Nuexs uisng Taaptlak 2


I do have rom manager but I can see pics. I actually did a search for ".nomedia" files but nothing in those folders just in some app folders.

this is soo frustrating.


----------



## WishRyder (Jun 8, 2011)

I had similar issues on my old Acer A500 (Honeycomb) tablet, i used to have to run "Rescan SD Card" or "Rescan Media" apps (both free from the Play Store) to get missing media to show up from time to time. You may want to try downloading one (or both) of those and see if running those helps at all.


----------



## tedescop (Jan 18, 2012)

WishRyder said:


> I had similar issues on my old Acer A500 (Honeycomb) tablet, i used to have to run "Rescan SD Card" or "Rescan Media" apps (both free from the Play Store) to get missing media to show up from time to time. You may want to try downloading one (or both) of those and see if running those helps at all.


Thanks I will try that now.

Update:
No luck. Rescan media scans quick and nothing shows. Rescan SD has been running for 2hrs and nothing.


----------



## WishRyder (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm fresh out of ideas. Sorry dude.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Look on the root of your SD card for a nomedia file. Also check to see if ROM manager is up to date


----------



## ConradCole (Jan 10, 2012)

Gosh, when will people learn...ROM Manager is a deprecated piece of s***. Also, move music to the root of /mnt/sdcard/Music and make sure there is not a .nomedia file in it or on the root of /sdcard... DONT SEARCH FOR .nomedia, LOOK FOR IT MANUALLY!!! then clear data in Settings/Apps/All Apps/Media Storage, reboot to recovery, clear cache and dalvik cache, reboot and if your music isn't recognized within first 10 minute, you have a bad GAPPS package or need to reinstall your ROM after formatting data/cache/system and Dalvik cache.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ConradCole (Jan 10, 2012)

I just can't understand the logic in people flashing system files and ROMs via an app i.e. ROM disManager...people need to start flashing at least via recovery and fastboot baseband images instead of using .zip packages! ...and I don't want to know the logic in it...you want a heavily system-customized phone, then do it right! or GTFO

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tedescop (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the Ideas. Nothing seems to be working, I give up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

ConradCole said:


> I just can't understand the logic in people flashing system files and ROMs via an app i.e. ROM disManager...people need to start flashing at least via recovery and fastboot baseband images instead of using .zip packages! ...and I don't want to know the logic in it...you want a heavily system-customized phone, then do it right! or GTFO
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What is this fascination I've seen recently with fastbooting image files? With a proper zip, there is no problem with using a recovery. Quit being a snob.


----------



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

simonbarsinistr said:


> What is this fascination I've seen recently with fastbooting image files? With a proper zip, there is no problem with using a recovery. Quit being a snob.


This^

Granted I've been flashing ROM's since the OG Droid days and I have never once used fastboot or an adb command or opened up the terminal command prompt thingy, I've always flashed everything using CWM and maybe hit one speedbump using a bad zip on the OG that caused me to use SBF and flash back to stock unrooted. Yeah I may be relatively simple in my methods after 2 years compared to some of you but I use what works for me and I've never had a reason not to. I don't get the elitist complex of doing everything the long drawn out way when the other way seems to be 99% safe as well.


----------

